

The Steve Jobs and Mark Zuckerbergs of the future  - emilepetrone
http://nymag.com/news/features/silicon-valley-2011-9/

======
unavoidable
I'm not sure why anybody is comparing Zuckerberg to Jobs, really. Jobs co-
founded arguably the most successful tech company of all time. He
revolutionized the PC industry, then saved his company from near-death in his
second act, followed by the small feats of revolutionizing the music,
smartphone, and tablet markets. Oh, he also co-founded Pixar.

Zuckerberg? As far as anyone can tell, he's still a one-trick pony, who by
most accounts, at least stole some of his single idea from his classmates.
Though his valuation is through the roof, his business model is still not well
established and could burst at any time.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
I thought the whole HN mantra (and one echoed in this article) was that ideas
are worth less than the paper they're written on, and that execution is
everything? It's still a dick move to blatantly rip-off a peer like that, but
still. He took a good idea and did well with it.

------
dotBen
BTW articles like these demonstrate why tech-PR is still a profitable business
to be in.

I know many young founders who read articles like these, "30 under 30", "most
innovative founders", etc and get depressed because they're never picked.

It's because they're rarely based on merit and more on who's pushing who in
the tech-press circles.

~~~
nikcub
> and more on who's pushing who in the tech-press circles.

I read that as "who's pounding who" - as that is also true

------
mmcconnell1618
Does this article really compare a guy who created incremental searching of
YouTube videos to Steve Jobs who brought personal computers (and computer
style) to the masses? Bubble Boys is an accurate title.

~~~
rbanffy
Let's agree Woz brought computers to the masses while Jobs insisted on making
them pretty enough the masses would buy them. ;-)

Actually, there is a whole lot of people who exerted a huge influence in the
early personal computer explosion. Jobs and Woz often suck up all the credit
the folks at Atari and Commodore also deserve.

~~~
mmcconnell1618
I'll agree that Woz was able to simplify the Apple I so that it was affordable
but it was Jobs who was able to market it to the masses. Like any substantial
venture it was more than the work of two people. I argument is that the
article about the "next Jobs" didn't demonstrate founders with the same level
of breakthrough technology or market that Apple created.

~~~
rbanffy
I completely agree with you about the article. I was just pointing out Jobs
and Woz, as brilliant as they are in their respective fields, were not the
only ones responsible for the explosion of personal computing that happened in
the late 70's and early 80's.

------
thinkcomp
The actual title is "Bubble Boys." I think that says it all.

------
tormentor
I can't believe I read even read the first page... It seems like the press is
the press, even in the tech world. I doubt this author knows anything about
Steve Jobs or Mark Zuckerburg. Maybe the author saw the social network and
thought he knew everything about the industry.

I could of also summed this up in a sentence or two. "Kid invents youtube
instant and everybody wants to hire him." I don't doubt that he's smart but
this article seems a bit ridiculous. It seems like tech stars are the next
celebrities. So long to the days of nerds with the neck beard. Oh yeah, and
actually making money.

Please excuse the rant, had to let it out.

